# Need Family Feud Answers for Party



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone I have these 2 topics if everyone could put down some great answers: (my theme is nuclear fallout - thus the weird questions)

1. A costume no one would wear


2. Someone you would want (besides family/friends) in the fallout shelter with you:



3. Someone you wouldnt want (besides family/friends ha!) in the fallout shelter with you:


thanks in advance!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Accountant/business person

2. Halloween answer - Woody Harrelson's character from Zombieland.
Realistic answer - George Clooney

3. A banker.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

#1. Hitler/ Nazi

#2. Mila Kunis  

#3. Your boss


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Little Lord Fauntleroy outfit

2. Hugh Jackman

3. Someone with poor personal hygiene habits


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

1. - Hitler (I second that one Fast Eddie) 

2. - George Clooney (Just me and George, that's all) 

3. - Obama


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

1) a Mohammed costume while in the middle east

2) gotta agree, Mila Kunis

3) Ned Ryerson (from groundhog day)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

1. Miley Cyrus (Post- VMA Awards show)
2. Darryl Dixon (Gotta have help fighting zombies.)
3. My ex-wife or Obama.


----------

